# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Bing и реклама во всех браузерах

## thyrex

На форумах информационной безопасности за последние два дня зафиксирован рост обращений с проблемой типа



> во всех браузерах под адресной строкой вылезает *панель поиска Bing*, появились рекламные блоки на страницах, в верхнем правом углу экрана появился разворачивающийся "уголок" с рекламой, сайты долго грузятся.


Примеры обращений на нашем форуме:



> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161688
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161733
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161736
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161744
> 
> и масса других...


Техническая информация от *DrWeb*



> https://vms.drweb.com/virus/?i=3950757
> https://vms.drweb.com/virus/?i=3959442


*Лаборатория Касперского* детектирует компоненты вируса, как *Trojan.Win32.Agent.*****, *Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.*****, *Trojan.Win64.Agent.ff*


*Для исправления ситуации выполните следующие шаги:*

*1.* Предоставьте отчёт на анализ консультантам, они помогут Вам определить, какие элементы подлежат удалению. Для этого необходимо создать заявку в разделе "Помогите". 

*2.* Следуйте указаниям консультанта в вашей заявке.




Информация
Мы также рекомендуем воспользоваться нашим сервисом *VirusDetector* для проверки Вашего компьютера на наличие вредоносных программ.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *olejah*,  Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

